# Flats Grouper



## teethdoc (Nov 14, 2016)

This weekend in Steinhatchee, the tide was way out and we were fishing due South of #3 about a mile or so in 3-4' of water and drifted across some rocky bottom.  We picked up a couple rock bass, and I'll be danged if we didn't pick up a 10" Grouper.  I've been fishing down there for almost 40 years and never caught a grouper on the flats.


----------



## deadend (Nov 14, 2016)

I've been fishing down there for 40 years as well. We've caught a few over the years on the flats with most of them being small. However, about 20+ years ago I caught a 23" gag at the base of the old #1 marker when it was still there. Some interesting stuff comes up in the flats. I was masking up one time to grab a few scallops near Rocky Creek in 3' of water and looked down to see a 12'+ tiger shark swimming by churning up mud. Needless to say, I stayed in the boat.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 14, 2016)

I caught a tiny gag grouper off of the birdrack a couple years ago, seahag had a picture that someone caught a bigger grouper off the flats last week.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Nov 15, 2016)

I have caught quite a few to the south over the years but only 1 or 2 to the west


----------



## jimboknows (Nov 17, 2016)

during the cooler months we used to stalk the scattered rocks a couple hundred yards or so from our scalloping grounds and troll plugs by them and catch gags...just last year the reel florida sportsman fishing show had an episode on casting to rock piles just out of the mouth of the crystal river caching 25-30 inch gags with spinning reels...in 8 feet of water.  start marking every rockpile and then you can have some fun during the fall winter months


----------



## kingfish (Nov 25, 2016)

Not as uncommon as you would think.  Have caught several shorts over the years fishing cut bait for reds in 2-5 feet of water.  Usually south of the river.  Kind of like kingfish in the spring.  Given a good east wind and a ton of bait in the area, you can occasionally catch one on the flats.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2016)

Ain't nuttin like the Flats Toofbro !!!


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin like the Flats Toofbro !!!



I like the flats two


----------

